# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  ألوكة؟!

## الحارث

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  

ياإخوة... لاتواخذوني بهذا السؤال:
ما معنى الألوكة؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## الحمادي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> ياإخوة... لاتواخذوني بهذا السؤال:
> ما معنى الألوكة؟
> ولكم جزيل الشكر




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الألوكة بمعنى الرسالة

وفقك الله وبارك فيك

----------


## أم مريم

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الألوكة بمعنى الرسالة
> وفقك الله وبارك فيك


الشيخ الكريم : الحمادي...وفقه الله 
كان أول ما أثارني في الموقع هو الاسم ...
و طفقت أفتش عن معناه حتى ظفرت به في أول أسبوع لتسجيل عضويتي...
فقلت في نفسي :
إن لم أنتفع من هذا الموقع سوى بمعرفة مرادف لكلمة الرسالة ...فيكفي...
مضت الأيام ...
و تبين أن لكل موقع من اسمه نصيب...
هي رسالة ...ولن تبلغ وجهتها بدون رسل...
أعانكم الله ...

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيك يا أم مريم

رُسُل هذا الموقع هم أعضاؤه ومشرفوه
وكلاهما يعين صاحبه على تبليغ هذه الرسالة

أسأل الله أن يصلح النيات، ويبارك في الجهود

----------


## نداء الأقصى

زيادة في الإيضاح :
جاء في لسان العرب :"الأَلُوك الرسالة وهي الـمَأْلُكة، علـى مَفعلةٍ، سميت أَلوكاً لأَنه يُؤْلَكُ فـي الفم مشتق من قول العرب: الفرس يَأْلُك اللُّـجُمَ،...."(10/392)
وقال:"أَلَك بـين القوم إِذا ترسّل أَلْكاً و أُلُوكاً، والاسم منه الأَلُوك، وهي الرسالة، وكذلك الأَلُوكة و الـمَأْلُكة و الـمَأْلُك".(10/393)
وقال ـ وهذه مهمة جدا ـ :"والـمَلَكُ مشتق منه، وأَصله مَأْلَك؛ ثم قلبت الهمزة إِلـى موضع اللام فقـيل مَلأَك؛ ثم خففت الهمزة بأَن أُقـيمت حركتها علـى الساكن الذي قبلها فقـيل مَلَك؛ ".
وجمع ملأك  ؛  ملائكة ـ 

قال تعالى :" الحمد لله فاطر السموات والأرض ؛ جاعل الملائكة رسلا ". 
ورحم الله العثيمين وأسكنه فسيح جناته ، إذ كان أول من عرفني هذا المعنى ، من خلال أشرطته المباركة ، 
وحين رأيت هذا الموقع المبارك علمت أنه موقع علماء و طلاب علم ينشرون الرسالة التي أرسلها الله إلى العالمين صافية نقية.

----------


## أسامة بن الزهراء

قال تعالى :" الحمد لله فاطر السموات والأرض ؛ جاعل الملائكة رسلا ". 
إذن لماذا فرق بينهما الله عز وجل في هذه الآية ؟

----------


## الحمادي

> قال تعالى :" الحمد لله فاطر السموات والأرض ؛ جاعل الملائكة رسلا ". 
> إذن لماذا فرق بينهما الله عز وجل في هذه الآية ؟



هذا الاعتراض أورده الرازي في تفسيره
وهو لا يعترض على كون الألوكة بمعنى الرسالة، فهذا ثابتٌ لغةً
لكنه يعترض على كون لفظة (الملائكة) مأخوذة من (الألوكة) ومَلَك من مألك... إلى آخر التقرير الذي ذكرته الأخت الفاضلة عن لسان العرب لابن منظور
وعدَّ الرازي هذا من التكلف

والله أعلم بالصواب

----------


## الحارث

جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن إليكم
حقا
لو لم يكن من فوائد هذا الملتقى المبارك إلا معرفة معنى اسمه وما تضمنه من بعض المباحث لكفى به فائدة

وبصراحة أقول
لقد زادتني هذه المعرفة التي تفضلتم بها إعجابا بهذا الموقع المبارك

----------


## لامية العرب

معلومة قيمة 
بارك الله في السائل والمجيب

----------


## أبو الفهد العرفي

*أحسن الله إلى الأخ / الحمادي ، إذ اشتقاق الملك من المألك فيه غرابة ، وتدفع إلى إشكالات متعددة لغة وشرعا ولا داع لفتح هذا الباب فيغنينا البقاء على الأصل من أن ملك بمعنى أنه لم يشط مثل الشيطان ولم ينس مثل الإنسان وإنما ملك ما يسلمه وما أعز ما ملك .. والله أعلم*

----------


## معاند

الحمد لله أني عرفت المعنى للألوكة ..

و لكن بما أن معناها الرسالة .. فهل أستطيع أن أحولها للفعل .. مثلا كقولنا أرسلت رسالة إلى فلان من الناس .. هل أستطيع قول لـُكت ؟؟

أرجو التوضيح

----------


## أبو عمرو الصيدلانى

جزاكم الله خيرا على الإضافة

----------


## المرابطي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لاخينا امين المغربي على كتاب نضم الجمان وجزاه الله كل خير 
كما اود من الاعضاء الاخرين افادتي بكل مصادر و مراجع تاريخ المغرب الاسلامي 
واذا وجد اعضاء من ليبيا فانا ابحث عن كتاب "سقوط دولة الموحدين " ل مراجع الغناي

----------


## المفتي المقنع

إذا استخدمت منها الفعل فالكلمة تفيد أصل المعنى المدلول لا غير.والله أعلم

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله عنا كل خير على هذا الشرح و التعريف القيم  ( المعنى للألوكة ) منتدى في القمة 
بارك الله فيكم و في جهدكم القيم و جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

هذا رابط قد يكون فيه فائدة :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=12228

----------


## ابو بصام الاثري

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم 
التاريخ الكبير للبخاري

----------


## أقدار

مرجع للألوكة ...
العذب النمير في مجالس الشنقيطي في التفسير ...
أو
أضواء البيان .. طباعة مؤسسة الراجحي ..
ورد في أحد هذين الكتابين كلام مفصل للإمام محمد الأمين رحمه الله تعالى .

----------


## ابو بصام الاثري

السلام عليكم تاريخ بغداد للخطيب البغدادي
و التاريخ الكبير للبخاري ارجو الرد العاجل 
بارك الله فيكم اهل الالوكة

----------


## عاصم طلال

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
فعلاً اخي الالوكة: هي الرسالة..!!! ولكن الرسالة لابد لها من مرسل.. وهم اعضاءة ان شاء الله تعالى
يرسلون الخير, والمحبة , والعلم, ونشرة للكون كلة,,, عبر هذا الموقع المميز,, المبارك,المبارك في ادارة
والمبارك في اعضاءة.

----------


## قلب طيب

جزيتم خيرا على الافادة

----------


## الغنية بالله

بارك الله فيكم الأخوة اللذين أنشأوا الألوكة ونفع الله بكم لقد عرفت معنى الكلمة لأول مرة الغنية بالله

----------

